# What's Next ?



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

it depends what you want. if you're looking for turbo noises, get the intake , if you want a loud car overall, do the exhaust. if you're looking for the most performance for the cost, get the Tune.

personally, i would lean towards a Tune


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

That looks sick dude, don't usually like white lettering on tires but it works so well on this, definitely did it right with the black rims and the spoiler.
If you're going to get all 3 (cold air intake, tune, and exhaust) but not at the same time I would start with the intake, then the exhaust, then I would say the tune last cause it would be recommended to get it tuned after the intake and exhaust either way. Would look really good an inch or 2 lower


----------



## Raythion321 (Jul 22, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> it depends what you want. if you're looking for turbo noises, get the intake , if you want a loud car overall, do the exhaust. if you're looking for the most performance for the cost, get the Tune.
> 
> personally, i would lean towards a Tune


thanks man, would you say Trifecta ? It the one I’ve seen the most ?


----------



## Raythion321 (Jul 22, 2021)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That looks sick dude, don't usually like white lettering on tires but it works so well on this, definitely did it right with the black rims and the spoiler.
> If you're going to get all 3 (cold air intake, tune, and exhaust) but not at the same time I would start with the intake, then the exhaust, then I would say the tune last cause it would be recommended to get it tuned after the intake and exhaust either way. Would look really good an inch or 2 lower


Thanks dude, gonna look at cold air intake. Anything you recommend ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Raythion321 said:


> thanks man, would you say Trifecta ? It the one I’ve seen the most ?


If you want a no frills flash and go, then yes. Otherwise BNR for more customization.


----------

